# Petco $1 per Gallon



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

I think there was only a week between this one and the last sale!


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Wonder or if they're going to bring back the mystery coupon. I missed the last one.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

mach_six said:


> Wonder or if they're going to bring back the mystery coupon. I missed the last one.


I'd be shocked if they did - I don't think corporate was too happy about how many people ended up with 50% off!


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

sarahspins said:


> I'd be shocked if they did - I don't think corporate was too happy about how many people ended up with 50% off!


They were lucky I was in Hawaii at the time.:flick:


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Please explain, what is this sale on?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

Basic aquariums, 10, 20, 29, 40b, and 55 gallons... they're on sale for $1 a gallon. It's not much savings on a 10g (you save $3.99), but it can save more than half on the larger ones.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

According to the ad it's only 10, 20L and 40



> Includes 10G, 20L and 40G tanks. Décor, screen tops and lighting not included.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh, 40 gal is the biggest? Bummer. Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

Weird. I just got my 55g during their last sale. Of course I also used that 50% off coupon so it was more like 50¢ a gallon


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

There should be one more till spring. If you miss this one you will have another chance.

They do this gallon sale thing 5 to 6 time a year.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Oct 16, 2011)

Too bad I live in Canada -_-


----------



## dhuffer (Oct 23, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> Basic aquariums, 10, 20, 29, 40b, and 55 gallons... they're on sale for $1 a gallon. It's not much savings on a 10g (you save $3.99), but it can save more than half on the larger ones.



Wow that is a good deal wish I had known about that when I got my 55 :icon_roll


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Is it on again?!


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

They never stopped it here. Its been going on since august.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

onekraz3 said:


> They never stopped it here. Its been going on since august.


I was just in yesterday or the day before and no go here  maybe its regional


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

are the 15 gallon tanks also $1/gallon?


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone know if it's on in NYC (after storm recovery)?


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Ny just been hit, stop wasting money on tanks. Lol


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Robotponys said:


> Anyone know if it's on in NYC (after storm recovery)?


Isn't power cut from 32th or 34th on down?


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

chris.rivera3 said:


> are the 15 gallon tanks also $1/gallon?


No, only their common sizes are available, I was talking to one of their workers about it. 10 gals, 20 gals, 40 gals, 55 gals.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ilast time I went to the sale I was disappointed it was only on 10, 20t(not l) and 40b......nothing else.

Of course I was planning planning on picking up 4-20L but I couldn't.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

I been trying to get me a 20l everytime i go in its sold out.they had 4 different shipment and its been quick to sell each time.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Try pet land discounts. Sounds like one of the sizes they sell for $1/gal.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

it's not going on anymore, it stopped like the 20th of september. if it's like last year, it will be back again in spring


----------



## archaquatics (Oct 29, 2012)

we cleaned out 19 10's from the one in Arnold MO

wanted 40 but thats all they had LOL


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! why so many?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

archaquatics said:


> we cleaned out 19 10's from the one in Arnold MO
> 
> wanted 40 but thats all they had LOL


WOW thats a lot of tanks!!!!!! are you running a store ?:icon_eek:


----------



## teonguyen (Aug 25, 2011)

do you know when is this sale back again? Thanks


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

teonguyen said:


> do you know when is this sale back again? Thanks


I think that is the question of the evening/week


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

wonder if the sale will come back for all the black friday deals around thankgiving?


----------

